# Cattleya (Laelia) jongheana



## Stone (Sep 7, 2012)

This the BEST flowering yet!! 23! I love this species.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 7, 2012)

WOW. That's spectacular.
? worth judging for CCM


----------



## tenman (Sep 7, 2012)

amazing.


----------



## John Boy (Sep 8, 2012)

CMM without any doubt. This is something to aspire to!!!


----------



## Hera (Sep 8, 2012)

Jaw on the floor.........amazing.


----------



## fbrem (Sep 8, 2012)

wow, that is stunning!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 8, 2012)

Hera said:


> Jaw on the floor.........amazing.



:drool: for sure !!!! 

You have a lot of amazing specimen orchid plants!!!! 

Jean


----------



## petro (Sep 8, 2012)

What an absolutely stunning display! Amazing growing, Stone!


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 8, 2012)

Truly amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## physiognomy (Sep 8, 2012)

Awesome plant! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 8, 2012)

Gorgeous plant/flowers -- and lovely photos of it.


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 9, 2012)

WOW! Very impressive...


----------



## eggshells (Sep 9, 2012)

Very nice presentation!


----------



## Rick (Sep 9, 2012)

That is a very impressive display. Is it mounted, potted or both?

Does it have fragrance?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## paphreek (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Ruth (Sep 10, 2012)

> I love this species.


Wow!!! I can see why, it is fantastic:drool:


----------



## Stone (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks all! Rick this is on a cork slab which is wired to a bigger cork slab. It should be ok for the next 2-3 years then it will get the chop.


----------



## chrismende (Sep 10, 2012)

This is wonderful: growing and plant both. How many years of growing? How big was it when you started with the plant? Any particular tips for this species?


----------



## e-spice (Sep 11, 2012)

Good grief - that's amazing. Great job growing it. I have one that I can't get to bloom.


----------



## Stone (Sep 11, 2012)

chrismende said:


> This is wonderful: growing and plant both. How many years of growing? How big was it when you started with the plant? Any particular tips for this species?



HI Chrismende, I purchased it as a seedling about 15? years ago. I guess the most important tip I can give is that you need to watch its growth cycle and respond to it. That is that it comences its new growth in autumn and slowly grows over winter so you need to lightly water and feed at this time. It then flowers in spring and sends out lots of roots during summer. It loves bright light all the time. I give it a cool spot outside in late winter (under cover), and you could probably do the same as Frisco's weather is similar to Melbourne.

Mike.


----------



## petro (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for the cultural info, Mike! I was so taken by your photos that I had to scour the internet until I found a seedling for myself. Perhaps in 15 years, mine will be as lovely!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow, that is a gorgeous plant. Fantastic growing and flowering!


----------



## John Boy (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't think time will do the trick with this species ever, if you don't stick to what Mike just said. In Europe the seasons will be topsy, and give that jongheana counts among the difficult species within th genus, a display like that comes point blank down to culture alone... having red Mike's account... I'll go out and buy a few plants, and I'll try what he did.


----------



## nikv (Sep 12, 2012)

That is trulya a spectacular display! :drool:


----------



## John M (Sep 12, 2012)

Outstanding!!!!!!! That's a great achievement! Congratulations!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 14, 2012)

man... for jongheana I would consider three flowers to be a nice flowering!


----------



## eaborne (Sep 15, 2012)

Outstanding and great job!


----------

